# The camera loves Elvis



## ParrotLover2001 (Dec 30, 2016)

The camera loves him, and he loves the camera, presenting, ELVIS!


Over here is the star after his bath.


























Over here he's waking up from his beauty sleep, yes even Elvis needs his beauty sleep.










And last but not least Elvis spending time with with his best buddy Chrissy.




























Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

They are both very adorable!


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*Elvis*

He is adorable and a little ham! Love the 'keet., too!


----------

